# Orphan’s Consolation



## ned

.


----------



## jenthepen

Smooth and with elegant internal rhyme - very nice.

I like this message too. There's a line of thought that says: you regret most the things you did not do. I think your poem proves this is not always the case.


----------



## Firemajic

jen described this poem with purrrfection.. It IS elegant, poignant.. and you gave this an alluring twist, because usually it is the things we do NOT say that haunts.. sooo, this is unique and original.. 2 of my favorite things...


----------



## DarkSunshine

I agree with jenthepen. 
It flowed perfectly and each word complimented each word nicely. The rhymes were nice also and as I read this poem, it didn't feel awkward to me at all. Nice job! =D>


----------



## am_hammy

I really liked this. It flowed well.and I like the internal rhyme in the third and fourth line.

The only bit I have is 'missed' and 'blessed' . They aren't bad word choices at all, it just broke the flow for me a little bit, but the rest of the poem helps bring it together over all. Thanks for sharing this =)


----------



## escorial

poetry that reads like a thought on a given day holds up so well for me..one can get the notion it took a short time to write but a long time to materialize...has that feel for me..cool


----------



## inkwellness

A fitting title. The title was congruent to the content. The thing that threw me was the reversal of rhyming lines, but then I recounted and reread it and found that the rhythm had set it right. I hope that makes as much sense as it did in my head.


----------



## Mesafalcon

I liked this one.

Starting your poems with a period irks me for some reason though. The period on the top line looks more like a stain than a trademark way to start off. I thought it was a mistake the first time I saw it.

Perhaps it has some meaning I am unaware of that poets use?


----------



## escorial

cool read again....


----------



## Sonata

I did not see this when it was first posted - I wish I had because it brought back so many memories.  Some things said that were regretted, and somethings never said which I regretted once it was too late.


----------

